# Paradyne Login Help



## perito (Oct 12, 2007)

so I have a DSL Router Paradyne 6212-A2-302 
Im trying to port forward warcraft III 
so when I go to 192.168.1.1 
I get a login page but I cant guess the username and pass... 
I tried admin for both, admin with no password, guest.... 
what is the username and password for this router? 


Im so confused, I attached the page Im trying to log in to, is this a router login page?
if not, whats the IP to my router? I cant find it.
If it is the page, how can I find the username and password...

PS: I reseted the router...still the same


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

These forums are for routers, but not the type you're talking about. The routers we use here are woodworking routers..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi perito

Here's a link that help with your question,, just select your OS and then ask your question..
http://www.annoyances.org

Good Luck

================


perito said:


> so I have a DSL Router Paradyne 6212-A2-302
> Im trying to port forward warcraft III
> so when I go to 192.168.1.1
> I get a login page but I cant guess the username and pass...
> ...


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Should be admin / admin or Admin / Admin by default. 

If you visit the Church of Google, there are several links on it.


----------

